# You find a bag full of money



## applecruncher (Jun 28, 2015)

There have been quite a few movies about someone stumbling across a large amount of money.  One of my favorites is “A Simple Plan” (1998), a really good movie if you haven’t seen it….lots of twists and turns.

Okay, let’s pretend you’re in a remote, unpopulated area.  You notice a large bag – about the size of your largest piece of luggage….btw that can hold about $500,000 in cash.  So, you walk up, open it, and see it’s full of cash.  Nothing else – no tag.  You’re pretty sure no one saw you.  

What would you do?

Me – well, I’d look to the left/right several times.  Then I would regroup and try to think logically.  It’s “dirty” – who carries around that much cash?  I fantasize about what I could do with it.  Should I take it and give it to the police – or call the police?  But I know it’s most likely stolen, ransom money, murder-for-hire money, or drug money.  My guess is drug money.  This is not money someone needs to pay their rent or feed their kids. 

I would probably walk away.  Why?  Well, I wouldn’t want to have to look over my shoulder for the rest of my life.  And as a fan of “Breaking Bad” I don’t want to come home and find two cartel assassins waiting for me in my bedroom with a shiny axe. :eek1:

Why wouldn’t I call the police?  Because I don’t want my name connected to it.  AND – there’s supposedly a law that if it’s not claimed within a certain period of time, finder’s keepers.  So here’s my question: how would I be sure that someone actually claimed it?  No offense meant to police, but do they have to prove it?


----------



## Cookie (Jun 28, 2015)

Isn't there a movie about that? Is it "No Country For Old Men"?  There's another one "The One Hundred Year old Man.... (does something)..."  about people finding a big stash of cash and it gets them into a bunch of trouble.  I don't know what I'd do if I found that kind of money, and it hurts my brain just to think about it. 

The only money I've ever found is a ten or a twenty in the supermarket parking lot, or some bills flying around on a snowy sidewalk at Christmastime.  I once saw someone find a hundred dollar bill on the sidewalk right in front of me in front of a deli, and I cursed myself for not looking down and finding it first. But thems the breaks.


----------



## Red (Jun 28, 2015)

hmmmm, bag of money.................................remote place...................no one saw me................I always thought of myself as a pretty honest human being..........BUT, BUT, BUT, BUT....

I think I would build a double bed out of that cash and sleep on it for a week or so while I sort out this problem. . I would hate to make the wrong decision.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 28, 2015)

I think I'd wait and watch if someone else takes it and see what THEY do with it.

Otherwise  I'd run with it and watch the news to see if anybody claims to have "lost " it.

It also could be a police trap to catch suspected perps..

  Tough question.


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 28, 2015)

Falcon said:


> I think I'd wait and watch if someone else takes it and see what THEY do with it.
> 
> Otherwise I'd run with it and watch the news to see if anybody claims to have "lost " it.
> 
> ...



Good point.  A "sting"/trap.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 28, 2015)

Not me....I would cry that I'd have to leave it ..but I honestly would never get another nights' sleep in my life for worrying and waiting for a knock on the door cuz someone somewhere figured out I had it..


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 28, 2015)

Friends and I have discussed this, and one person said she would take just a little bit of the money.   Not me.  Tempted?  Sure!  But……the fear would override greed.


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 29, 2015)

Me, too, Applecruncher.  Besides that, with my luck the money would be infected with the flesh-eating virus or some other godawful thing.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jun 29, 2015)

Just like the title of a Woody Allen movie, I would take the money and run!


----------



## Bullie76 (Jun 29, 2015)

Knowing my luck, it would be dirty and marked. I would report it.


----------



## Davey Jones (Jun 29, 2015)

I would take it then have those bills checked out to see it its real or not.
If it was only $5,000 then I would try to find the owner, I would NOT turn it in to the police cause you have no idea where its goes after.


----------



## whisteria (Jun 29, 2015)

Now come on "this is just whats wrong with the kids of today "anything for nothing"  whatching get rich quick video's

It's not mine i didnt work for it and i'd hand it into the police And just for good measure i'd inform the news papers, if any reward was given then great, 
Oh and i'd sleep at night.


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 29, 2015)

whisteria said:


> Now come on "this is just whats wrong with the kids of today "anything for nothing" whatching get rich quick video's
> 
> It's not mine i didnt work for it and i'd hand it into the police And just for good measure i'd inform the news papers, if any reward was given then great,
> *Oh  and I'd sleep at night*



For how long?  Could be that there was $550k in that bag initially (not just the $500k you found).   Maybe someone got there before you.  So, you think you’re being a good person.  But after you notify the newspaper you might get a visit that would interrupt your sound sleep.


----------



## whisteria (Jun 29, 2015)

Yep and maybe they'll find elvis is still alive and maybe one day the world will live if perfect peace with each other,

But all these maybe's dont come into my life, "but the word certain is with me always,

I do know right from wrong, I do know whats mine and whats not, and i really do care about people being people and not wanting more & more,

To have a dream is fine, but to understand whats worth anything isn't always because it has a £ sign or a dollar sign infront of it.

to many people are ruled by money/wealth & power and in becoming this sort of person you loose one very big thing in life "yourself" .

It's very much like the people who become actors, they're fantastic at becoming someone else but so many actors can't switch off from the acting and then they forget who they really are.

Same thing for people who win millions, they never really know if people want to know them for who they are or is it for the millions they now have in the bank?????


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 29, 2015)

whisteria, no need to get preachy and defensive.........just speculation.......just a hypothetical "what if" discussion on an internet messge board/forum.  _Don't take it so seriously_. No one questioned your sense of right and wrong. (And I'm not sure of the relevance of Elvis or actors or winning the lottery.....but, whatever :shrug: ).


----------



## whisteria (Jun 29, 2015)

Hi Applecruncher;
Im not getting preachy 'its just that when people start giving other's idea's ref temptation then i just look at the question "why" even put that sort of thing on the forum in the first place?
As ive said thanks to the sort of things being shown on the www sites people are now carrying knifes, thinking its cool to do things that should never come into their minds (if they're not put there in the first place by people giving thought to should you take whats not yours in the first place and then go a step further by saying they'd do it and how they'd spend whats not theirs in the first place.
You cant tell me its only a Hypothetical what if!!!!! The truth is not everyone can walk the walk and infact are very easily led into trouble.

Preaching?
 No not me "but" i will stand up and be counted when it comes to the question of putting ideas into peoples heads,
the relevence of actors/Elvis and people winning vast amounts is simple, when Elvis died for years stories could be seen in magazines saying he didnt die he just wanted tobe left alone,
im sure his nearest & dearest wanted to hear such stupid stories "but why did these stories come about? They we're money making scams by people wanting to cash in on a death of a person and nothing more "think its pretty serious to cash in on such a thing and when it comes to greed it's even worse. (even in death they couldn't leave the man to rest in peace)

The ref to actors, again simple, some just loose who they once were, and cant stop acting. They're lost to them selves. (most child actors lives are ruined because adulthood cant be taken in by them "because they once we're famouse "but not anymore" im sure you've heard people say "dont you know who i am or should it be who i was? They can't come back to the life they once had pre being an actor

The lottery winners, again they dont always end up happy, they dont always find friendship for friendship sake but more of they have something the  have nots would like,(money & lots of it)
some people never find a true contented life because they are ruled by money and nothing else and this is what im saying, by saying "even tongue in cheek" how you'd spend this money you've found is just fueling the idea , "money is the way forward "at any cost"
Yes i am serious about this subject because ive seen just what this must have money at any cost can do to a person.

No applecruncher im not being preachy or defensive " honest" And at our ages on this forum i think experience in both todays life and the past lives we've all lived in is worth taking into account when you just look at how things are today im sure you'll understand money "found or thieved" only leads to problems.


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 5, 2015)

BTW....no, I didn't find a bag of money.  :rofl1:  :rofl1:


----------



## whisteria (Jul 5, 2015)

No it seems you didnt (just pretend land) Like no body asked you for help when they'd lost everything ie a place to live (again just pretend land)

Applecruncher "Did you know theirs a real world out there????"  we're people really do suffer life changes ? or Am i dreaming in (just pretend land)layful:


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 5, 2015)

... wow. (Sigh)


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 5, 2015)

One good reason I wouldn't keep it, is like Bullie said, if it's dirty money, it's probably marked, and would bring me more trouble than it's worth.  I'd consider turning it in and hoping for a reward.  Ideally, I would win a lottery, that would be perfect!  I'm not into fancy jewelry, houses, cars, etc....but it would be nice to have enough money not to worry about any emergency, to help out some family if needed, or give to a couple of charities.  Maybe even get in some traveling that I wouldn't do otherwise.


----------



## Red (Jul 5, 2015)

whisteria said:


> No it seems you didnt (just pretend land) Like no body asked you for help when they'd lost everything ie a place to live (again just pretend land)
> 
> Applecruncher "Did you know theirs a real world out there????"  we're people really do suffer life changes ? or Am i dreaming in (just pretend land)layful:



Why don't you try having a bit of fun.  Everyone has a right to his/her own opinions and decisions.  You don't have the right to judge anyone just because it is not what you would do............................this was a "fun" thread, who cares if people are serious or not.  Who cares about a bag of money anyway (besides me).........I'm gonna buy a new car !!!!!........and change my nick name to "moneybags".


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 5, 2015)

Thank you, Red.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 5, 2015)

Red said:


> Why don't you try having a bit of fun.  Everyone has a right to his/her own opinions and decisions.  You don't have the right to judge anyone just because it is not what you would do............................this was a "fun" thread, who cares if people are serious or not.  Who cares about a bag of money anyway (besides me).........I'm gonna buy a new car !!!!!........and change my nick name to "moneybags".



I agree completely Mrs. Moneybags, lol!   This is one of those 'what if' threads that should be taken lightly and not overthought.  :sunglass:


----------



## Kadee (Jul 5, 2015)

Red said:


> Why don't you try having a bit of fun.  Everyone has a right to his/her own opinions and decisions.  You don't have the right to judge anyone just because it is not what you would do............................this was a "fun" thread, who cares if people are serious or not.  Who cares about a bag of money anyway (besides me).........I'm gonna buy a new car !!!!!........and change my nick name to "moneybags".


:chocolate:


----------



## Red (Jul 5, 2015)

I am glad you girls agree.  We're here to have fun !

Yes, I'll have one of those choccies, thanks...........

Now, lets have a spending spree, Ol Money Bags here got all this cash, I like to share, who wants a new car?  Let's spend it before they go and lock me up where I will only have bread and water.........lol


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 5, 2015)

Jail would be heaven compared to what the drug cartel assassins had planned.


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 5, 2015)

Why not take this hypothetical seriously? Like all hypotheticals there is no right or wrong answer, no prize to be won. The exercise is designed to reveal people's values and ethical decision making strategies.

My position is clear. It's not mine. I'm not entitled to it and I must hand it in to the police. I learnt that from my mum as a child although I don't see that as a childish level of ethical decision making. I think that is what whisteria is referring to when she talks about right and wrong. It's a moral value. 

Other people are using pragmatic values - mostly about what harm will befall if the money is kept. I haven't seen anyone yet who has argued to keep the money for the good that could be done with it.


----------



## whisteria (Jul 6, 2015)

Hello
Listern folks i didnt become a member of this forum to be told im to serious on more than one occasion by the same person 
and so its goodbye from me,
If this is how older people behave then its not for me,
to those people who have been nice to hear from i'll miss you but to the likes of applecruncher and its seems the newest member red "i wont miss at all,
good bye folks.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 6, 2015)

Whisteria...I understand your sentiments, but some posters just don't see eye to eye , don't just leave the forum, if there's someone you prefer not to 'meet' on the forum you can go into settings and put them on ignore, you don't even see their posts. No need for you to leave, I think you've enjoyed this forum overall, so it would be a pity for you to lose that enjoyment.

AC is a a shoot from the hip gal, which I respect but you have the prerogative to ignore any poster who winds you up...go into settings at the top of the page and then on the left 'edit' and that will block the posts of members whom you don't wish to see.


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 6, 2015)

https://www.seniorforums.com/showthread.php/13990-Word-for-the-day-flounce?highlight=goodbye+cruel+forum

^^the flounce thread

People gotta do what they gotta do.  Whatever. :shrug:


----------



## Red (Jul 6, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> The exercise is designed to reveal people's values and ethical decision making strategies.



With all due respect Warrigal, apple is the OP and I don't think she designed it to reveal anything.  I think she was just having a bit of fun.  How do I know this?  Because I have started posts like this many times over the years during my life on "forums".  Can't you see how she jokes during her post?

Whisteria, I don't want to see you leave.  Just sweep it under the rug and continue on.  There are always disagreements on forums.  I was told off the moment I posted here.  We have to just move past it.  You will never find a forum any more fun than this one.  

Apple is a good poster...........so are you.  Just because you have different opinions, doesn't mean anyone is wrong, just means you are different......and thank God, would be pretty boring if we all agreed all the time.

If you stay, I'll buy you anything you want with my bag of money.  Hurry and say yes before I spend it all.  I could hire a stripper for us girls.  One "dipped in gold".  :love_heart:


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 6, 2015)

*Getting back to topic*........

DameW - Red is correct. I did not post this thread as a test or to "reveal" anything; it's not that deep.  In my opening post I mention movies where people find money.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 6, 2015)

Accch forget it...the written word is difficult at the best of times , things can easily be read in a different context to how they were meant, it happens on every social media site.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 6, 2015)

I want a red corvette, two gold-dipped strippers, one male belly dancer, and a hot pink stretch limo for all us girls to party in!!


----------



## Red (Jul 6, 2015)




----------



## Red (Jul 6, 2015)

And last but not least..............one male belly dancer.


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 6, 2015)

Just so I understand, those of you talking about and posting pictures of all the things you would buy (as if you won the lottery)............you would keep the money? (Realizing it's probably crime related?)

Not being judgmental, just wondering if you would feel "safe" spending the money?  Safe from law enforcement and safe from the bad guys.

Also, since you're spending it how would you explain your sudden wealth?  Where would you keep the money?  Just curious.


----------



## Red (Jul 6, 2015)

Seriously, I don't know what I would do Apple.  I am not going to say I would return it, just to impress everyone and let them know I am a real honest girl.  I am not going to say I would keep it because I don't know if I would or not.  

I have had past experiences of finding purses, wallets and I always returned them.

How many times in a lifetime would anyone (other than the movies) find a bag of that much money anyway?
The crooks wouldn't be so careless as to lose that I don't think.  They might hide it in a hole in the ground under a certain tree, but would you find it?  Not likely unless you carry a big shovel on your walks and have a great imagination that there might be a bag of money hidden in that ground under that specific tree.


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 6, 2015)

Red, I understand.  Yeah, I've also found purses and wallets.  But that's very different from a big bag of cash.

I'm sticking with my original answer.....I'd walk away.  Not to prove to anyone that I'm honest, but the fear would override any sense of doing the right thing and it would certainly override greed.


----------



## Red (Jul 6, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> Red, I understand.  Yeah, I've also found purses and wallets.  But that's very different from a big bag of cash.
> 
> I'm sticking with my original answer.....I'd walk away.  Not to prove to anyone that I'm honest, but the fear would override any sense of doing the right thing and it would certainly override greed.



EXACTLY, it is different than finding what I have previously found, so I don't know what I would do.  I find it hard to know what I would do in a situation of any sort, if I haven't experienced it before.  I know I am not a greedy person because all my friends say I am the most generous person they have ever met.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 6, 2015)

Thank you Red, for the fantasy pics! That was fun! In reality, I don't know what I would do.


----------



## Cookie (Jul 6, 2015)

Let me be Frank here,  if I found a big bag of money, I would seriously want to keep it, and maybe I would, but don't tell anyone, OK?


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 6, 2015)

People do react differently to a question depending on which part they focus on. I wasn't too focussed on the mention of movies because I remember real life situations similar to the hypothetical question. By the time I cam to this thread whisteria had responded and been chastised for 'preaching'. So I will simply add this real life situation and say that I have great admiration for this man's integrity.



> *Homeless man rewarded after handing in money found in backpack*
> 
> *A homeless man in America who turned in tens of thousands of pounds he found   in a backpack is in the clover after a bid to raise money for him as a   reward passed the £625,000 mark.By Philip Sherwell, New York8:44AM BST 20 Sep 2013
> *
> ...



Apparently a lot of other people felt as I do and wanted to make life easier for him. I suppose I am preaching but I'm also trying to explain why not everyone wants to trivialise what is to them a serious issue. On this one, I stand with whisteria.


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 6, 2015)

DameW - okay, okay, okay... I get it. You don't like what I said to whisteria. Lucky for you s/he is most likely still reading and might come back (in response to those who caved to the flounce and begged her/him "please don't go"). Hopefully when/if s/he does return it will be to go to some other thread, seeing as how s/he was instructed on how to put me (the thread starter) on ignore. Kinda strange, but...whatever. :shrug:

Hopefully any further comments will be about the topic of the thread, as opposed to the melodramatic flounce.


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 6, 2015)

Fine with me as long as all responses, from whatever direction they may come, are treated with equal courtesy. 
If that doesn't happen then a forum begins to descend to the high school mean girls scenario.

So, getting back to the OP.

If I found a big bag of money I would be tempted to look on it as a lottery win and think about how I could spend it. Briefly.

I am rather superstitious about sudden windfalls of money ever since the first really big lottery was launched in NSW to raise funds to build the Opera House. First prize was $100,000 which was a fortune then - our house cost only $13,000 to build. The winners' names were published in the papers and their little boy was kidnapped for ransom. He didn't survive because he died in the boot of the car they carried him in, possibly from toxic fumes. I decided that our humble circumstances were all that I really wanted because no-one would ever be likely to kidnap my kids for ransom. I've never bought a lottery ticket since.

So, I would take the bag to the nearest police station hoping that the money would be returned to the owner. If it remained unclaimed and I were to be given the money I would offload it quickly to a charity. As I said, I am superstitious about having lots of money.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 6, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> DameW - okay, okay, okay... I get it. You don't like what I said to whisteria. Lucky for you s/he is most likely still reading and might come back (in response to those who caved to the flounce and begged her/him "please don't go"). Hopefully when/if s/he does return it will be to go to some other thread,* seeing as how s/he was instructed on how to put me (the thread starter) on ignore. Kinda strange, but...whatever. :shrug:
> *



AC no offence meant to you at all when I suggested Whisteria put 'you'' on ignore...it was general comment if he or anyone found they were clashing with anyone continuously, that there was no need to keep getting into an argument but to just to use the ignore facility. 

Not everyone can get along on a forum we all have different personalities, and sometimes one or 2 just rub each other up the wrong way. Not a pop at you in any way from me.


----------



## Red (Jul 7, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> DameW - okay, okay, okay... I get it. You don't like what I said to whisteria. Lucky for you s/he is most likely still reading and might come back (in response to those who caved to the flounce and begged her/him "please don't go"). Hopefully when/if s/he does return it will be to go to some other thread, seeing as how s/he was instructed on how to put me (the thread starter) on ignore. Kinda strange, but...whatever. :shrug:



That is not nice Apple.  The part where you said (in response to those who caved to the flounce and begged her/him "please don't go"). 

I didn't BEG to her.  And I don't CAVE.  I simply say what I feel.  Now that I see your response to me, I am wondering if I should have said anything at all to Whisteria.  I felt bad for you and wanted to stand up for you................................ You are making me take a second look.  Maybe you have been bothering her and I didn't see it.  I don't like to see anyone leave a forum because she feels she is being bullied by another member.  Now I feel bad that she mentioned my name as one of the reasons she is leaving and I am going to apologize to her.

Whisteria, if you are reading this, please accept my apology.  I am seeing a different side of Apple since she got nasty to me also.  I don't want you to leave here because of me or anyone.  Come on back, things might be a lot different now that you have taken a stand.


----------



## Lara (Jul 7, 2015)

I would not keep the money. Plain and simple. Even if it's a million. It's illegal and inhumane to take something that's not mine. We're being tested everyday as to how responsible we are being with our gift of free will…our choices we make. Money goes so quickly but your memory and self worth last a lifetime (well, forget I said "memory" lol). And for believers, God is watching.


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 7, 2015)

Red said:


> That is not nice Apple. The part where you said (in response to those who caved to the flounce and begged her/him "please don't go").
> 
> I didn't BEG to her. And I don't CAVE. I simply say what I feel. Now that I see your response to me, I am wondering if I should have said anything at all to Whisteria. I felt bad for you and wanted to stand up for you................................ You are making me take a second look. Maybe you have been bothering her and I didn't see it. I don't like to see anyone leave a forum because she feels she is being bullied by another member. Now I feel bad that she mentioned my name as one of the reasons she is leaving and I am going to apologize to her.
> 
> Whisteria, if you are reading this, please accept my apology. I am seeing a different side of Apple since she got nasty to me also. I don't want you to leave here because of me or anyone. Come on back, things might be a lot different now that you have taken a stand.




^^

 ... sigh

Hi Red, 
Since you obviously want to continue the melodramatics which whisteria started and you persist in anayzing applucruncher and lobbing little grenades and apologizing to someone who supposedly left the forum; I have only one request: could you PLEASE start another thread or take it to PM or email; i.e. someplace else? That would be nice because you are WAY off-topic here. It's insulting, disruptive, boring, and _maybe_ others would prefer to read about/discuss the bag of money. Okay? THANKS!


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 7, 2015)

Lara said:


> I would not keep the money. Plain and simple. Even if it's a million. It's illegal and inhumane to take something that's not mine. We're being tested everyday as to how responsible we are being with our gift of free will…our choices we make. Money goes so quickly but your memory and self worth last a lifetime (well, forget I said "memory" lol). And for believers, God is watching.



The movie "A Simple Plan" goes into some of the things you mention. I'm thinking of adding it to my (small  ) DVD "library". Very good movie.


----------



## Red (Jul 7, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> ^^
> 
> ... sigh
> 
> ...



No, I won't start another thread, it is in reference to this one.  I will apologize to who ever I want and I don't need your permission.  

So, carry on...................epper:


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 9, 2015)

Red – 
So your point is 1) you’re going to post whatever you want wherever you want, and 2) if people find it disruptive, that’s just too bad.

I see. Alrighty then.

Well, I wish you luck in accomplishing your goals. I won’t be able to see your posts anymore so I bid you adieu.


----------



## oldman (Jul 9, 2015)

Sorry, I am late to the party, but I thought about this for some time and wasn't sure if I wanted to share it or not because it is kind of unbelievable. I have a distant second cousin living in Ft. Lauderdale, Florida. I think he is now 88 years of age. He lives in a fairly nice neighborhood and a friend of his, which is about the same age, lives across the street. As he tells the story; My cousin gets up pretty early each morning and on this particular Sunday morning, he was up and making coffee at 4:00 a.m., which is earlier than usual. As he was sitting at the table looking out his window with just a dim kitchen light on, he noticed a man running through the yard of his house and then across the street to his neighbor's house. He also heard a siren blaring on another street, but close by. He saw the man carrying something in his hand and then went behind the shrubbery in the front yard and ducked down. After several minutes, he rose back up and went out to the sidewalk and began walking away, but his hand was now empty. 

After it became daylight and he saw his neighbor come out for the paper, it was now about 8:00 a.m. My cousin walked across the street and told his neighbor what he saw happen earlier. They looked behind the shrubs and found a bag. At first, they were afraid to open it thinking it may have snakes or a dangerous chemical in it. (I told my cousin he watches too much TV.) Eventually, they opened the bag and it was loaded with money. Some was wrapped with rubber bands around it and some was just stuffed into the bag. They couldn't decide what to do with it. Hide it? Call the police? Put it back and walk away? What to do, what to do? They decided to put it back and give it a few days to see if anyone would come back and pick it up. It was well out of anyone's sight, so they felt comfortable that no one would be able to see it. Each morning they would hurriedly check to see if the bag was gone and after almost three weeks, it was still there. So, again, they had to decide what to do. 

OK, now comes the part that will puzzle you. He would not tell me what they decided. I really have no idea what they did. Did they turn it in? Did they keep putting it back? Or, did they split it up? I really do not know. I asked him why he wouldn't tell me and he said that if I don't know anything I can't repeat it to anyone. I was like, what's that supposed to mean, but he ended the conversation and hasn't or won't speak about it any more. That was about 4 or 5 years ago. I even tried making him feel bad by asking him, "Do you remember all of those free flights that I got for you when I worked at United? Well, don't you trust me enough to tell me?" He politely said, "No. I just don't think it's a good idea, so let's just leave it alone."


----------

